# Experience with lead times from China?



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm posting to see if anyone has had much experience when importing goods from China? The supplier is telling me about 12 business days from the time I approve a sewn sample (these are embroidered patches) to the time I receive them. I am situated in Canada. The timing seems very good but I find it to be pretty quick considering they need to produce and ship the patches... Does this look right or does it seem much too quick?

Looking for answers from people who can speak from experience. 

Thanks!


----------



## pokerman (Nov 7, 2007)

I use a company in China and when I approve a design on Monday, I have it by the following Wednesday (9 days). They ship by DSL and never miss a deadline....always tell the customer 3 weeks and then they are thrilled when they get them early.

12 days seems fine.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes that time frame sounds right based on my experience with a couple suppliers in China.....

Who are you using?....


----------



## Janet41 (Apr 20, 2011)

royster13 said:


> Yes that time frame sounds right based on my experience with a couple suppliers in China.....
> 
> Who are you using?....


If you could PM me the info, too....

I would like to know, thanks!


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Alright, i'll try and remeber to let you know if they respected the deadline! Thanks for all your feedback !


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

Just a small update for everyone. I received my package. Took approx 7 business days from the time it left china to get to canada!


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

9 to 15 days from china is bout the right time frame I have had dealing with business overseas


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

LYFE9 said:


> Just a small update for everyone. I received my package. Took approx 7 business days from the time it left china to get to canada!


How did it come?.....Most of my packages get here in 2 or 3 business days...


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

It came by DHL.


Sent from my SGP311 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

What supplier did you use?....


----------

